# another introduction...



## Richard S. (Feb 22, 2006)

Whats up ya'll! my name is Richard and i'm new here..well,i used to be a member, but i lost my faith and quit training and posting,but now i'm back. i little about me...i'm the store manager for a large gunshop and indoor range in Raleigh,NC..i'm a custom knife collector and my MA experience is mostly Korean,Hapkido and Chosondo and a little Balintawak Escrima. i've recently started Modern Arnis under Guros David Ng and Roland Rivera and so far i'm diggin it big time. I look forward to making new friends and soaking up as much as possible here.  thanks for looking.  respectfully,Richard.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to...er...back to MT, Richard!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 22, 2006)

Good to have you back with us Richard 

~Tess


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome back...Gunshop you say????


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2006)

Hiya Richard, im glad you saw the light and came back


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome back!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome back Richard. That's a great school you've found.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

Richard S. said:
			
		

> Whats up ya'll! my name is Richard and i'm new here..well,i used to be a member, but i lost my faith and quit training and posting,but now i'm back. i little about me...i'm the store manager for a large gunshop and indoor range in Raleigh,NC..i'm a custom knife collector and my MA experience is mostly Korean,Hapkido and Chosondo and a little Balintawak Escrima. i've recently started Modern Arnis under Guros David Ng and Roland Rivera and so far i'm diggin it big time. I look forward to making new friends and soaking up as much as possible here.  thanks for looking.  respectfully,Richard.



Welcome back, Richard.

My husband is jealous.  He says you have the "dream" job.  Guns and shooting, all day, every day.  His eyes just glazed over.....


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome back Richard sound like the welcome back Kotter from the seventies. Oh well
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome back, Richard!


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 23, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Richard!


Hey how's it going? is that Ranxerox on your avatar?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Richard S!  How long ago were you a member?  What was your username?


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 23, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Hi Richard S! How long ago were you a member? What was your username?


..it's been a couple of years i think...same user name.   respects,Richard


----------



## still learning (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your training and work........Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 23, 2006)

*Welcome back, Richard!  *


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Terry!  Now I have "Welcome Back Kotter" theme song in my head (even though I've never seen the show- long story) :waah: .  Just kidding Terry- only happens if I hear the song.  

Welcome back Richard!  Happy (re?) posting!


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody! i'll try to adhere to the obviously high standards in this place.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 27, 2006)

The most important thing you can do is simply share with an open heart, and an open mind.  I look forward to your contributions on the board. :asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Richard,

Glad to see you're back at training. David Ng is one of the best around. I wish you the best. Give a call sometime if you feel like it. We're hosting a seminar in the middle of March.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 28, 2006)

I definitely remember Richard S and was quite envious that he was able to acquire a Jerry Hossom blade!!!

Welcome to MT and tell David and Roland to start posting again!!!

- Palusut (Harold)


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 28, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I definitely remember Richard S and was quite envious that he was able to acquire a Jerry Hossom blade!!!
> 
> Welcome to MT and tell David and Roland to start posting again!!!
> 
> - Palusut (Harold)


  Guro Evans! how are you sir? i'm honored you remember me and my knife addiction...a sad tale behind that Hossom though,i sold it to get one of Mick Strider's customs with the idea that i'd get Jerry to make another knife for me...right before Mr. Hossom announced he would not be taking any more orders.....been kicking myself ever since!   Respects,Richard.


----------

